# Loach Suggestion



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, I asked this in the invertebrates area because I got a whole bunch of free snails but no one answered. More or less I have a 29 gal with 3 rasboras, 2 tiger barbs, 2 Colombian red blue tetras, a rainbow shark, and a 6" pleco (full grown) forget name. I know most people don't mix tetras and barbs but it has worked out ok. I think I want to get 2/3 more tigers and 1 more tetra if I can find one. But I was wondering if anyone knew any loaches that would fit to take care of snail population. I am willing to scale back to 1 tiger they seem to be getting along fine with just 2 now. I know they are schooling fish so how would I add them to a tank 1 a day or something? If they eat all the snails what is a good food, I have a thing of large freeze dried shrimp, will they eat flake? How will they do with an aggressive rainbow?

Man, I need a bigger tank. Sorry about the long winded post.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Most any Botia species will do fine- just make sure whatever it is that it will fit in your tank size. Dojos, kuhli, etc. should do fine


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not having a whole lot of luck with my Kuhli's eating the snails but I know when I had my Yo-yos they devoured them and when the snails were gone they would eat the food that any carnivore would eat but I got them Sinking Carnivore wafers for treats they loved. They also loved the Omega One Sinking Wafers that contained spirulina even though they were not technically carnivore food they were based with Salmon and other fish meal and they loved them. The only loaches that I know do not eat snails at all are the Chain loaches or Dwarf Loaches (same fish different supplier) as they are just too small to fight with the snails successfully. They do not get to more than 2" or so in size. The Yo-yos can get to 5 to 6 inches and do better in groups of 2 or 3 but will live with just one. 

Another fish that I saw recently that does a fair job is the Angelicus loach but unfortunately neither of the ones that I ordered lived long enough to do the full job as they are kind of fragile little guys and we have had power issues lately. They are smaller than the Yo-yos however if space is an issue and one to a tank they do quite well where a lot of the loaches need to be in a group.

Rose


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is also the option of the assassin snails. I have some and even though it will take longer they will do a good job for you. And it would be less on your bioload.

I wouldn't suggest getting just one loach as they are like corys and enjoy company of their own kind and your tank isn't big enough really for more than one loach with the exception of khulis and they aren't the best snail eaters around.

You could also put a lettuce leaf in the tank everynight and in the morning take the leaf and the snails that are on the leaf out of the tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'd have to agree suz with your current stocking. Either bait em out or get you a few assasins. They are pretty kewl to watch.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

never thought of baiting them out, that would be a lot cheaper.... I will look into the assassins and then khulis as the third 

thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Doubt Kuhli's help with your snail population though.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry what does MTS stand for


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i have 5 tiger barbs, and 2 albino tiger barbs and they are awsome...i am hoping to get a couple of green tiger barbs but they cost like 5 bucks a piece


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

really? at my LFS they are all in the same tank for the same tank for the same price, I actually bought a green one


----------

